# 2016 rio olympic games



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Starts on August 5th, finishes on August 21st, and here's the official site, with the schedule of events. It's the biggest sporting event in the world. Apparently half the worlds population tuned in to watch the Olympic Games in London, at some point or another. It'll make headlines, create new global stars, be tainted by controversy, and give us a huge jamboree of spectacle and entertainment.

I have to say, I love watching the Olympics, particularly got a buzz watching Michael Phelps in the last two games, go from superstar, to Superman. And he's back again this year, to try extend his record of medals (22), and golds (18).

Usain Bolt, gymnastics, track and field, the marathon, all the staples of TV viewing, and opinionating, and household uproar and delight, for little over 2 weeks.

What are you looking forward to, yourself?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I like the gymnastic / swimming/ diving and last but least...... Dafne Schippers running fast past everyone


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Time difference means lots of interesting events will be in the middle of the night. 

During the Beijing Olympics, our overly-sad television coverage overdosed us with beach volleyball.


----------



## Ginger (Jul 14, 2016)

Although I might shock some Olympic games fans now: I won´t watch any of it. I like the idea of worldwide peace through sport and olympism is a very good theory. But I did a lot of research about the International Olympic Committee and now I don´t want to support the IOC anymore at all.
The IOC isn´t much better than the FIFA. It is only cleverer. The problem is that the IOC isn´t able to ensure the realisation of its own charter. Not even within the committee itself. The guideline of democracy for example: the host city doesn´t have a say in any decisions. When objecting or not obeying to the IOC rules, the IOC is allowed to take away the right of hosting the Olympic Games from the host city immediately. The risk and responsibilities of funding and building measures lie with the host city only. 
Furthermore tolerance and respect should be granted for all athletes and people involved with the Olympic Games. Just a few weeks before the winter Olympics in Sochi 2014 Putin tightened the measures against gay people. The IOC didn´t even bother to react. 
Looking at the charter the Games should originally be sustainable and have a positive long-term effect on the host city. The Games in Rio are far away from sustainability and certainly didn´t make the living conditions better for the poor so far. 
The IOC has always had problems with corruption. My favourite example is the Games taking place in Atlanta in 1996. Atlanta is headquarters of Coca Cola, a huge sponsor of the Olympic Games, which had 100th anniversary that year. What a coincidence!!! Money as such is very interesting as well: the IOC always says it only keeps 10 percent of its income for refunding itself. Well, ten percent out of 12.7 billion euros just from selling TV and marketing rights within the last one and a half years still is quite a lot! And nobody knows where it goes.
Then you also have to consider the relation between the IOC and the press. IOC sessions aren´t open to the media and only journalists who have been accredited by the committee are allowed to report about the Games or any Olympic events. Accreditations are regularly withdrawn when the journalist publishes a critical article for example.
My last example is the Olympic order. It is not very well-known, but it´s given to people, who have contributed to the realisation of the Olympic idea. Some recent recipients are: Wladimir Putin, Sepp Blatter and Xi Jinping.
So to sum up: I think the IOC is totally incapable of administering the Olympic Games and the Olympic idea itself.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

That's a very eye-opening post, Ginger. The IOC are definitely a bogey organisation, and seem unlikely to change. The Olympics was probably a much better as an _idea _than it is in reality, anyway. That seems to be the case since I've been watching, but I'll still watch it...


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'll also be watching; the athletic competition will be exhilarating. I don't care what the IOC is up to; my concern is the potential for terrorism and all the crap in the water.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> I'll also be watching; the athletic competition will be exhilarating. I don't care what the IOC is up to; my concern is the potential for terrorism and all the crap in the water.


Very value point made .:tiphat:


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

The Olympics lost their luster when they allowed professional athletes to participate. 

Now (with the rare exception) it's just more of the same...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Balthazar said:


> The Olympics lost their luster when they allowed professional athletes to participate.
> 
> Now (with the rare exception) it's just more of the same...


I am a bit envy on the athletes, the things they can do with their body......look at Epke Zonderland.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

what am I looking forward to? just to see how they will manage it.....what kind of " show" or comedy it will be, because the more one watches it, the more one understands that it's all about financial profits, and corporations, advertisements, etc....I don't deny sportive achievements, but they are just on a surface, just to catch our attention and what behind is ......mostly politics and a human dramas. what is it behind those records? lots of medications, cruel training, etc, but yes, I do understand that to show such high achievements one has to train like that, expanding human's capacities so to say....but then after that what is it that they face in their lives? let's not speak just about champions, they are more or less ok, can find work on TV, shows, open their centers, etc, but how about those who put their entire lives into all that, high achievements sport and if their are 2nd or 3rd let alone army of Olympic games participants what is their future? so many lives destroyed.....if you don't believe and disagree, grab a book about professionals in sport or written by them.....some of them speak the truth.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm expecting to hear a lot of Villa-Lobos in the opening ceremony.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm expecting to hear a lot of Villa-Lobos in the opening ceremony.


Do I detect wishful thinking?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Pugg said:


> Do I detect wishful thinking?


4 years ago for the ending ceremony, giving the torch to Brazil, they played Villa-Lobos in the background, that Bachiana Aria. I could imagine them doing that again hehe.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I really feel sorry for Brazil. Lots of money was budgeted to clean up the water for Olympic events. Where did it go? Nobody knows. Athletes are bailing out right and left due to fear of the Zika virus. So are attendees. Police hold up signs at airports saying “Welcome to Hell” and promising that budget cuts mean no protection for visiotrs. And now Russia is likely to be banned.

The good news: There should be plenty of seats at the events.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I feel more sorry for the athletes who participating again, against drug cheaters.


----------

